# Colonoscopy with digital anal dilation



## plynn (Feb 25, 2011)

Colonoscopy with biopsy & polpectomy by hot bx forceps (45380 & 45384)
But doctor also indicates she performed digitial (3 fingers) anal dilation for anal stricture.

Can anyone help with code for digital anal dilation???

Thanks
pvaughn


----------



## j.berkshire (Feb 28, 2011)

The GI endoscopic dilation codes described by CPT include the use of a device, e.g. balloon, guide wire, bougie.  You might consider using an unlisted code, rectum (45999), but I would be surprised to find any payers reimbursing.


----------



## plynn (Feb 28, 2011)

That is what I decided to file with and I agree on the unlikely reimbursement.
Thank you so much for your reply.


----------

